# I need YOUR ad! (free free)



## Androo (Sep 24, 2003)

for free! dont pay me! Though it will be replaced with another ad once someone offers to pay 
but that won't be for a while.
must be 100pixels in width, 125pixels in height. You can make it a bit bigger, only in height. Not too much bigger though 

So who wants their animated advertisement, 100x125 pixels, for free on my site (this is for a new site that i am making  i want to put a little ad on it).
People, post what your company or website is/does, and i will choose the best one


----------



## cfleck (Sep 24, 2003)

just out of curiosity, why would you put ads on your website if you aren't getting paid.  call me crazy, but i would think that most web users dislike ads.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 24, 2003)

here ya' go:







and have it go to http:homepage.mac.com/marceline407/


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 24, 2003)

I would do it, but my site is just a blog, nothing that would interest people.

What's this site for? and ditto with cf25, why do you want an ad?


----------



## Androo (Sep 24, 2003)

lol wdw, that's funny 
i never said that i would definetly use it 
but i might, unless it looks awful


----------



## Androo (Sep 24, 2003)

ahhh sry i chose my other idea.
DAMNIT i suck. I cant make up my mind with this kind of stuff.
ummm yea sry wdw....
but i am putting links on, i am putting a few from friends, and perhaps people in the dextop group


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 24, 2003)

np


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

www.hostultra.com/~nexuscc

Definitely include this please!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

too broken links there Arden


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I know, I don't have the images yet.


----------



## Androo (Sep 26, 2003)

i checked it out.... you updated it! it looks like an AWESOME comp cafe!!!


----------



## Hidden Gekko (Sep 26, 2003)

Hmm... I could use hits to my art site www.digitalizedzone.com

We're converting to php, so half the contents down... but here's my 'ad'  

http://www.digitalizedzone.com/oldimages/linktous.gif

Its a basic affiliate link so its not big...


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

The Dextop site is currently http://penguinn.com/thingy/home.php for anyone interested, these links are on the bottom-left.

I see you've been messing with the design, Androo.  I'd say take out that PHP page for the menu and just make it open by default, in its own div.


----------

